# Broken keel!



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

One of my birds has a broken keel (done yesterday) . I have isolated it and put it on a hotwater bottle. It has eaten a little seed and drunk water. Is there anything else I should do? Is there any safe pain relief I can give or is it best left now? Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Keep him contained in a cage or carrier for now.
Is the bone displaced? 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you know it is actually broken please make sure to have a rehabber or avian vet look at it to see if it can be set somehow so it heals properly. Is there any bleeding?

Once the bone and/or cartiledge is in place , you can use Symphitum to help heal the fractureand knit the bone. 

I have never seen a broken keel, but have seen blunt trauma like, bruising, swelling and scrapings of the keel where they hit something. For that you can use Arnica Montana. It will help reduce swelling, heal bruising and clean up the blood.

These homeopathics can be purchased at your local health food store.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I _think_ it's broken. I have felt a 'normal' keel to compare it and, where I can run my finger down and feel the line, I can't feel this on my bird. It feels 'crackly' almost like a full crop. I released her with the others yesterday about 35 miles from home. They took a long time to return, one is missing, one returned this morning and this injured one was picked up very close to where I released by a member of the public. It cannot fly but the wings are fine. I think that they were probably attacked by a hawk, scattered and this one hit either the ground or a wall in it's panic.

An experience fancier will take a look at her for me tomorrow. He has successfully dealt with broken keels before but, I am able to contact Nooti if necessary.

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeonpoo

I am so sorry this happened. I have never seen, or even heard of, a broken keel, so please let us know more when the fancier checks her out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you have expert help, as that is what is needed.

I guess just keep the bird in 24/7 intensive care for now, where he can't move and hurt the keel further.

Please DO update us on the birds condition.

Thank you


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Will do. Treesa, have you ever seen a keel splinted? I can't begin to imagine how it can be done.


----------



## lmchihal (Oct 17, 2006)

i am new so this may be a stupid question but, what is a keel?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

No, it's not a stupid question at all. 

The keel is the breastbone. When you carve a turkey or chicken, it's the sharp thin bone/cartilage which is left at the top.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonpoo said:


> Will do. Treesa, have you ever seen a keel splinted? I can't begin to imagine how it can be done.


If the bones are displaced it will need to be surgically splinted. Hopefully that is not the case.
If the fractured bones are aligned, then it will heal on it's own in time. He will need rest and TLC.

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh dear, it doesn't feel aligned at all! More like shattered!! I'll know more tomorrow and keep you posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonpoo,

If the bones are displaced, perhaps a visit to Nooti may be your best bet. 





Reti said:


> If the bones are displaced it will need to be surgically splinted. Hopefully that is not the case.
> Reti



Thanks Reti, that thought crossed my mind.


----------



## lmchihal (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the info. i know the anatomy of thier bones as the correspond to ours but the bird terms are new to me. i always like learning something new.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank goodness it's nowhere near as bad as I imagined!! I think I'd better be renamed 'Pigeonpanic'  !! The keel is, indeed, broken but in only one place. The bone is aligned and, although there is a lot of bruising, my mentor says that he is 100% sure the bird will make a full recovery. He has even had a bird, in much the same condition, recover and go on to win a 1st in the federation!!

My little hen looks a lot happier today. I put her in the loft, on the floor, for a few minutes so that she knows she is home  . She had a little peck around and is now safely back in her cage. She will have to be confined until she has healed as she won't be able to fly or defend herself from the amorous cocks! She is eating more enthusiastically though I'll have to admit to giving her peanuts (her favourite) to tempt her.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is great news, Pigeonpoo. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to know your little hen is on the road to recovery. That must have been scarey!! Glad you're giving her the extra TLC to heal more quickly!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonpoo said:


> Thank goodness it's nowhere near as bad as I imagined!! I think I'd better be renamed 'Pigeonpanic'  !! The keel is, indeed, broken but in only one place. The bone is aligned and, although there is a lot of bruising, my mentor says that he is 100% sure the bird will make a full recovery. He has even had a bird, in much the same condition, recover and go on to win a 1st in the federation!!
> 
> My little hen looks a lot happier today. I put her in the loft, on the floor, for a few minutes so that she knows she is home  . She had a little peck around and is now safely back in her cage. She will have to be confined until she has healed as she won't be able to fly or defend herself from the amorous cocks! She is eating more enthusiastically though I'll have to admit to giving her peanuts (her favourite) to tempt her.



I appreciate the update, pigeonpoo. I was worried about your little hen, thank you for indulging her with snacks and special time in her recovery. Part of helping along the healing process is optimum emotional supportive care as well as the physical part too!  I pamper any injured birds I have and allow them as much contact as possible with their fellow pigeons, as it does help.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pigeonpoo,


Glad to hear this is not as bad as first thought...

I was really cringing just thinking about it.

Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Mmm, that brings me to another question. At the moment I have her in a separate shed, she has a nest box but, it's not very nice in there - dark and dismal! Would she be better actually in the loft with the other pigeons but, confined in a nestbox so that they can't harm her....or do you think she will be more frustrated seeing them but not able to get out?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They're not real excited about getting out when they're hurt. They're just as happy to be kept safe and cozy with plenty of food, clean water and no annoyances.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS, Pigeonpoo! Thanks so much for letting us know!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great news.

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

*On the mend*

A quick update.......My little hen is making amazing progress - she has regained her appetite and I have watched her flapping her wings inside the nestbox (where I have her confined) so, today, I took her out and placed her on the loft floor. She is able to fly to the lower perches, now I know she can escape the attention of the cocks, I have decided to let her have the freedom of the loft. Obviously I shall not allow her outside for another few weeks but I'm so happy to see her well on the road to recovery.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the great news.
She is one lucky pij.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear she is doing so much better, what a difference a week makes!

I appreciate the update.


----------

